# Cleaner Shrimp Question



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi All,
I just purchased a cleaner (Skunk) shrimp. I wanted to find out if there is anything special I need to do or check for to make sure he has what he needs. I have read that they need Iodine in the water for proper molting. Is this accurate and what all is needed for proper care. Thanks


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

MaconTallMan said:


> Hi All,
> I just purchased a cleaner (Skunk) shrimp. I wanted to find out if there is anything special I need to do or check for to make sure he has what he needs. I have read that they need Iodine in the water for proper molting. Is this accurate and what all is needed for proper care. Thanks


He'll pretty much look after himself. He'll feed when you feed and fish and clear up any left-overs. As for molting, I do nothing special for my tank, just keep up on water changes etc and both my shrimp molt like clockwork (As well as my lobster, now,thats scary first time you come down the stairs and see a fully formed ''''Dead'''' lobster in the tank  )


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mineral supplements certainly help for longterm care, though. If you make regular water changes you'll already replenish needed minerals in the process.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I am doing water changes, but only doing about three gallons per week. I have a 46 gallon bow. I am "Skimming" the top of the water off in the water changes and replacing with the new water. I can't afford a skimmer at the moment and felt this could be a suitable way to help keep things in check. I would like to get your advice on what you think about doing it this way.

Thanks


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Mineral supplements certainly help for longterm care, though. If you make regular water changes you'll already replenish needed minerals in the process.


Opps, oh yeah, I add Essential Elements (Kent marine) and aragamilk when I do the waterchange, Thanks for reminding me salty.


----------

